# Sage Barista Pro - Odd pre-infusion



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Not sure if this one is just my machine.

I normally do 10 seconds or so pre-infusion and then release for full pressure.

But I have noticed I am getting the extraction coming though around 6-7 seconds on pre-infusion, then the shot actually slows considerably to almost a drip during the shot.

I took off the shower screen to see what is going on and on the pre-infusion the flow is low, but it's spitting and steaming suggesting its a very high temp, then with full press it goes into a nice stream.

Does anyone else do this?

I cant understand why the shot would start to pull on low pressure (surely the pump at 40% pressure shouldn't be enough to extract) and then slow down?


----------

